# Noua ortografie



## AntiKa

Hello!

Pentru că am plecat de mulţi ani din ţară nu mai sunt la curent cu noua ortografie. Mă refer în special la folosirea lui _î  _din a, sau din _i. _Citesc curent româneşte, dar am totuşi cîteva nelămuriri [de ex. _cîteva _sau _câteva_; _cînd _sau _când_] 

De curând [sau curînd?] am citit un post întru-un site românesc unde comentatorul folosea: _ân_, în loc de_ în._ Bănuiesc că este greşit.

Vă mulţumesc anticipat. Si dacă acest subiect a mai fost discutat, poate mă ajutaţi să găsesc thread-ul. 

AntiKa

_
_


----------



## Dheara

Bună!
AntiKa, de vreo 10 ani se foloseste â în loc de î. 
-Când ai un cuvant care incepe cu „î”, se pastrează „î”. De exemplu; „începe”, „încercare” etc
-Cand ai "â" in componenta cuvantului, se scrie "â". De exemplu: „România”,„când”, „manânc” etc
-Daca ai un cuvant compus (parca asa se numeste...), ca „reînnoire”, „reîntregire”, se pastreaza varianta cu „î”
- „Sînt” a devenit „Sunt”
Cam atât... Si eu sunt plecata din tara, dar nu de foarte multă vreme... Problema e că nu am cu cine sa vorbesc româneste pe aici...


----------



## AntiKa

Aha. Am inţeles acum. 

Mi-am dat seama de schimbări dar am citit variante diferite in ziarele româneşti, in Internet, şi de fiecare dată m-am întrebat care este forma corectă. 

Mulţumesc, Dheara. Iţi doresc succes. Trimite un pm, poate mai vorbim.

AntiKa


----------



## LucianU

Antika, totuşi regulile astea sunt doar recomandate. Adică se aplică în şcoală, dar dacă citeşti ziarele româneşti online, o să vezi că majoritatea nu le-au adoptat. Totuşi ”ân” e greşit indiferent de situaţie.


----------



## AntiKa

Mulţumesc, Lucian. Inconsecvenţa din presa online, ca şi din corespondenţa cu prietenii mei, cei care au fost in clasele primare înainte de 1989, m-a determinat să postez aici. Pentru că iubesc limba română, mă voi strădui să aplic noile reguli corect. 

AntiKa


----------

